# Diskojoe's Houston Showcase



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

I plan to periodically update this thread. These are photos from various places around Houston. 

We'll start with a few from by my home.




























now a few from downtown


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, amazing presentation of Houston you got, Diskojoe


----------



## Jack_White455 (Nov 27, 2005)

Great pictures of Houston. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

^^

thanks


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

here's a few more...


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

some new stuff from january

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12








13








14








15








16








17








18








19








20








21








22


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

#5 & #10 -> Well done! Love it.

Looks a bit like Downfallen btw with that person in front of it.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

xlchris said:


> #5 & #10 -> Well done! Love it.
> 
> Looks a bit like Downfallen btw with that person in front of it.


thanks. yeah, kinda of a tribute to downfallen. I always thought that the way he would place himself in his shots was one of the most intriguing elements to his photography. and by the way thats me. first one is a little blurry because it was windy up there and my hoody kept flapping.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!!!


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ thanks

here's a pano from tonight. i dont know how to upload a larger version. if some one has a tip for me please send me a pm.


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

really beautiful pics of Houston.

i found a coincidence here, Melbourne in Australia was founded on august 30th 1835, exactly one year earlier than Houston


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

xlchris said:


> #5 & #10 -> Well done! Love it.
> 
> Looks a bit like Downfallen btw with that person in front of it.


I thought the same. I guess Downfallen is already a legend here on this forum.



diskojoe said:


> thanks. yeah, kinda of a tribute to downfallen. I always thought that the way he would place himself in his shots was one of the most intriguing elements to his photography. and by the way thats me. first one is a little blurry because it was windy up there and my hoody kept flapping.


Cool idea. :cheers:


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

^^

thanks. i think he would like idea of others being inspired by his work and taking the step from behind the lens to being part of the composition.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

jpsolarized said:


> really beautiful pics of Houston.
> 
> i found a coincidence here, Melbourne in Australia was founded on august 30th 1835, exactly one year earlier than Houston


very interesting.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing updated photos of Houston; well done


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

^^thanks. your imput is always appreciated.


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow! Amazing pictures. THX for sharing!


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

^^

thanks. im really feeling the love on this new thread here. 

:hug:

new updates should be coming in early February.


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

Very nice pics. I enjoy looking at Houston's skyscrapers. Compared to dt Seattle's hills it sure was nice to walk the flat streets of dt Houston.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks. 

funny you would say that cause sometimes i wish Houston had some hills and wasnt so flat. :lol:


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

courthouse by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

My favorite taco joint.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Get ENroned by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

red light by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow I just came across this thread! So awesome!! :applause:


----------



## Greens! (Feb 13, 2006)

Looking good! Do you use a neutral density filter?


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

desertpunk said:


> Wow I just came across this thread! So awesome!! :applause:


Really? wow. Thanks though. It had been hiding in the dead space for a while.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Greens! said:


> Looking good! Do you use a neutral density filter?


Only filters I use are uv filters. Everything else is just postprocessing magic.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Houston Press by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

awesome night shots of a great city.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

charliewong90 said:


> awesome night shots of a great city.


Thanks Bro!


Untitled by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------

